
Famous Software in Beta - futuremeats
Does anybody know of an article or book that documents early versions of now-famous software with screenshots, etc.?<p>I am specifically interested in the types of bugs that the founders of these services chose to ignore while first getting started.<p>I&#x27;m working on a beta version of enterprise software right now. So many bugs. Which ones to fix.
======
gus_massa
No exactly what you want, but some advise.

Sit and use the product. Feel the pain. Detect the more painful bugs and fix
them. (Loosing all the data is very painful. Being annoyed to repeat some task
is painful.)

Somewhat related: "What is the Work of Dogs in this Country?"
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000012.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000012.html)

